# Zeebrugge to Brescia



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi. we are travelling this route 2nd May from Hull to Zeebrugge then on to Brescia in Italy. We would like to make it with two overnight stops. Does anybody have any route ideas and good overnight sites ( not aires de service).

Thanks, Tim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim;

IMO probably the best route is Zeebrugge, Bruxelles, Namur, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg, Mulhouse, Basel, Luzern, St Gottard Tunnel, Como, Milan, Brescia.

Can't help with stoppovers as we use Aires/Sosta's.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Beat me to it with that route Pete.

It's also a very pleasant run, but I can't help with stopovers for the same reason as you.

Somebody will have suggestions though. It might be an idea to ask on a Caravan forum, as they won't be using Aires and may know some good Municipals or similar.

Dave


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi last year we stopped at a site a few miles past the Italian side of the Gotthard Tunnel, in a small village, sorry cannot remember name, we had not booked so it may have been in one of the books, a roadside sign or our tomtom POI.... any way 28.4 mts M/H no problem fitting us in.

Would suggest `Google` camping Gotthard Tunnel lots come up

have a nice trip

Graham & Fiona


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had a thought :roll: 

A few years back we did actually use a site on our return trip.

It was called Camping Remo-Camp at Altdorf which is just north of the St Gottard Tunnel. Nothing special but well geared towards overnight stops.

I've listed it in the Campsite database but I can't give a direct link as I'm having csdb access problems at the moment, its listed as ID3014 or do a search on Switzerland / Altdorf

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

I agree with the suggested route, with stopovers in Luxembourg and Lucerne.

Russell


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Route*



Rapide561 said:


> I agree with the suggested route, with stopovers in Luxembourg and Lucerne.
> 
> Russell


Excellent, we are planning a similar trip in May/June but going from Rosyth to Zeebrugge rather than Hull and stopping at Lake Como, the route I came up with is as suggested above and the stopovers are Mamer (Luxembourg) and Lucerne.

Good to know that others think that is a good route.

Cheers
Murray


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Overnight campsites Zeebrugge - Brescia*

 Ciao, along this 'classic' route you could also consider stops at campsites in St. Avold; and Obernai or Colmar. Should be in database here.
buon viaggio,
eddied


----------

